# "Charity" Clothes Collectors



## Squonk

What's the story with these organisations that ask for old clothes under the guise that they are helping the needy. My wife left two bags of old clothes outside my house this morning. The organisation that's going to collect these didn't have any stuff on their sticker label to indicate that they are a registered charity. They just had something like "Helping Developing Countries". Their contact number was a mobile. Apart from some stuff from Barnados a few months ago, all these organisations look dodgy to me. Methinks these are private companies trying to make some easy money. Am I just paranoid? Anybody got some insights?


----------



## MargeSimpson

We get those leaflets in the Galway area also. I left a bag out once but then my BF told me he heard that they weren't legit. Their leaflet does have a Registered Charity number on it. I must ring some Gov department to check up on them as their name rings no bells with me!


----------



## Janet

There was a post on this a few months ago - would have been around August/September as it was just after I moved house to an area where we are inundated with these things.  Apparently, yes, there are con artists who use these to get their hands on any decent gear they can then sell on and who dump the rest.  I'd say we get at least one of these a week but I just ignore the ones which have very generic "help the [insert chosen needy bunch of people]" messages and stick to Age Action which seems to be the only well-known charity that does this in our area.


----------



## kazbah

In my local Tesco there is a Cerebal Palsy Ireland recycling unit with the other paper/glass etc recycling.  I put my stuff in there.  Or drop it directly to a shop.


----------



## quinno

I generally drop old clothes off at an official clothes bank or a recognised charity like Oxfam Ireland. We're plagued with these 'charity collectors' around our way and I have me suspicions, but I have to say the bin liners they shove through our letter box do come in handy....


----------



## brodiebabe

i think these collectors sell on any good quality clothes and also sell the rest of old clothes to recycling companies.  I only leave out bags to recogniseable charities or drop them in the collection bins.


----------



## MandaC

These are bogus con-men of the highest order.  Many of them are northern irish and apparently one guy has made millions from this.  There was a "spotlight" program on a couple of months back about this.  What is also annoying about this, is that they are finding out when genuine collections, ie, Barnardos, are collecting and getting up earlier than the Barnado collectors and take the bags left out.  

Appartently they operate in busloads and target specific areas.  In our estate in Lucan, we get on average five of these leaflets through every week.  I particularly like the one that sponsers "childrens cheltered housing".  Wonder what a cheltered house is?

I drop my clothes direct to Barnardos or the VdeP shop.  At least you know they are going somewhere for charity.


----------



## bb12

Gosh, I've left bags of clothes out for these in good faith...never crossed my mind before whether they were legit or not!! i was just glad to be able to decongest my wardrobe a bit...


----------



## Squonk

Thanks for the feedback....looks like I was right to be paranoid.  This stuff should be outlawed, it's a disgrace and is taking from the genuine charities out there.


----------



## ClubMan

Some of the stickers quote registered charity numbers (_CHY..._). I've never gone to the trouble of verifying these but wonder if some of them are bogus anyway?


----------



## Thrifty

I get at least one a week. haven't had to buy rubbish bags for ages..


----------



## joanmul

Thrifty said:
			
		

> I get at least one a week. haven't had to buy rubbish bags for ages..


 
I have too but once or twice I've left stuff out for them that I wouldn't give to Barnardos because it wasn't good enough and I really mean not good enough.   I reckon that a dodgy crowd can be given stuff that you wouldn't give the dog to lie on - it might discourage them.


----------



## bond-007

Thrifty said:
			
		

> I get at least one a week. haven't had to buy rubbish bags for ages..


I have had the collectors come to the door demanding their bags back!


----------



## babydays

My cousin used to work for a charity and knew a bit about this. If there's no charity no. and only just a mobile number then they're 'rag merchants' i.e. they sell them on.


----------



## kazbah

joanmul said:
			
		

> I have too but once or twice I've left stuff out for them that I wouldn't give to Barnardos because it wasn't good enough and I really mean not good enough. I reckon that a dodgy crowd can be given stuff that you wouldn't give the dog to lie on - it might discourage them.


 
Except if all they are interested in is reselling decent stuff how in the name of God are they disposing of this stuff?  they could be illegally dumping it.  

Either that or that pass it back on to the 'real' charities who have to pay to dump it.

I did some work organising clothes to be sent to Chenoybl and the amount of time & smoney spent of sorting & dumping stuff that was in no condition to be worn was frightening.


----------



## Carpenter

We get these bags on a very regular basis also, however I would never give anything to anyone other than a bona fide registered charity (preferably one I was familiar with).  Most recently I dropped some stuff off at a local Gorta shop and was surprised with the quality merchandise they had in the store.  I was glad to get rid of two particular unwanted wedding gifts (boxed and unused)- not to our taste but somone out there will be glad to have them I'm sure!


----------



## Odea

I got one today from the "African Orphan Association". They didn't even bother to post the free bin liner in my letter box (nor my neighbours) but just threw it on the ground in front of my doorstep. On their leaflet they have the following Reg.No. 382100. Is this number supposed to mean something?


----------



## LIVERLIPS

I got a fright this morning as i was knocking of alarm someone walked by door and put one of these through the letterbox this was at 745, no normal charity would have people dropping these throught letter boxes at this hour. As my boyfriend said he is coming at this hour as he is a cowboy. I do give them to a girl that collects for the homeless or put them in the recycling centre near me.


----------



## Cahir

I leave my house at about 6.35am and a couple of weeks ago at this time I saw someone putting the bags through the letterboxes.


----------



## brodiebabe

Cahir said:
			
		

> I leave my house at about 6.35am and a couple of weeks ago at this time I saw someone putting the bags through the letterboxes.


 
There's obviously money to be made if they are getting up at the crack of dawn to do this!  

What charity worker works these hours?


----------



## minion

If you go to North Cumberland street just off o'connell st on a saturday or sunday you will see where these bogus guys sell off your clothes.


----------



## Leo

Take a look at this from today's Indo

http://www.unison.ie/irish_independent/stories.php3?ca=9&si=1576317&issue_id=13773


----------



## ClubMan

Bad show but did they not have travel insurance*?


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial] Last night father and daughter were back home in Ireland - but the family suitcases remain missing. They contained an estimated €2,600 in suits, clothes and valuables.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial]
* As it happens I just bought annual, global, multi-trip cover for myself, wife and nipper and omitted baggage insurance on the basis that we never carry anything of great value whose loss we would not be better off "self insuring" for - and baby's arrival has not changed this. Knocked a good bit off the premium too.
[/FONT]


----------



## minion

Surely it cant be hard for the Guards to ctahc these people.  After all they leave notes to say when they'll be there.  Thats the easiest arrest they will ever make.
Is this another example of the Gardai not bothering at all.


----------



## ClubMan

If I left my laptop on a bench in _O'Connell Street _and somebody nicked it would the _Gardaí _be justified in ignoring my report of its "theft" or at least not prioritising investigation of this matter?


----------



## wavelength

I never realised they were con-artists. we get 2/3 of those bags a week where I live. I usually clothes to the clothes bank.


----------



## Grizzly

Yesterday's leaflet was just thrown in our driveway, they didn't even bother to post it in the letterbox!


----------



## D8Lady

Hi all, 

I've been getting one of these leaflets a week & have been collecting them. Sad, I know. But they were really getting to me...so...

I checked out their registered company numbers. You can do this online:
 [broken link removed]

- 1 number belonged to a software company that was dissolved back in 2000. (So  why  add it to a "charity" leaflet?)
- Another did not have a number but a specific charity name (never heard of it before)
- Another number was the CharityName Ltd of the second.
And so on.

Bottom line is that these are a set of companies who are falsely advertising themselves as charities. 

I'll quote from one leaftlet "...As we deeply understand the importance of every donated item based on your generosity that deserves to get straight to the hands of people in need "

So is it fraud?
Is it false advertising - therefore contact consumer affairs? 

People are generous to charities & that they in turn do good work. I hate the thought of these guys taking advantage of that.
I know this thread was started a while back but its still going on. Latest leaflet was yesterday.

So where to go from here?  Any ideas? 

D8L


----------



## onlineprint

LIVERLIPS said:
			
		

> I got a fright this morning as i was knocking of alarm someone walked by door and put one of these through the letterbox this was at 745, no normal charity would have people dropping these throught letter boxes at this hour. As my boyfriend said he is coming at this hour as he is a cowboy. I do give them to a girl that collects for the homeless or put them in the recycling centre near me.


 
I used to work for a well known Irish chartity and I used to work in the south east area and I delivered the chartity bags via the door (letterbox) and collected :
(a) the un-used bags from householders
(b) bags left out for collection

Now I used to deliver bags fairly early in the morning maybe 8 am 

As for 'other' chartity collections I actually believe they all mostly bogus and a lot of the clothes and or items collected end up in local markets or car boot sales


----------



## RainyDay

AFAIK, most of the leaflets are fairly carefully phrased to avoid outright lies. I don't see what the major problem is here. If you don't like the idea, don't leave out any gear. And you can hang on to the bag for your own use if you like. If you do want to get rid of bric-a-brac, do you really care where it goes? Beware of tarring all collections with the same brush - there are reputable organisations which do these collections, including Enable Ireland who dropped in their bag to me today.


----------



## soy

RainyDay said:
			
		

> And you can hang on to the bag for your own use if you like



You could if they even bothered to give you a bag. In Cork some of them have taken to just dropping the leaflet in the door!!!!

To me that is a sign that they are definitely con-artists. Personally, the only outfit that I trust is the Enable Ireland collection and these are the only group that I would leave out stuff for.


----------



## soy

Grizzly said:
			
		

> Yesterday's leaflet was just thrown in our driveway, they didn't even bother to post it in the letterbox!




if they done this to a whole estate/street - it might be worth reporting them for littering.


----------



## sun_sparks

I think I read somewhere before that some of these "charities" do actually send clothes to developing countries - where they SELL them to the locals at markets, thus depriving local clothing industries (which were big in some African countries) of a market as it is seen to be "cooler" to wear second-hand European/American rags than to wear local cloths. In this sense, they are not lying when they say they are collecting for developing countries - they are just omitting to say how they will distribute them!

Personally, I would hate to see clothes given with the best of intentions used to make a profit in developing countries. 

There should be some legislation against them, if only to protect the interest of genuine organisations.


----------



## SPUDZ

Why do you care whether they're legit or not? You are getting rid of the stuff anyway, are you not? Does it really matter where its going to? OK I agree you may rather if it went to some poor more deserving people but at the end of the day you are passing it on because you no longer want/need the stuff. Its not like you are giving away your stuff to the poor, you would be getting rid or it one way or another regardless would you not?


----------



## brodiebabe

SPUDZ said:
			
		

> Why do you care whether they're legit or not? You are getting rid of the stuff anyway, are you not? Does it really matter where its going to? OK I agree you may rather if it went to some poor more deserving people but at the end of the day you are passing it on because you no longer want/need the stuff. Its not like you are giving away your stuff to the poor, you would be getting rid or it one way or another regardless would you not?


 
I care because sometimes you have to to. It is not good eneough to just forget about something just because it is out of your hands. there is always consequences that you must care about. 

That is like saying that you just dump all your rubbish in to the regular bin, even though you could recycle half of it, but you don't care because it is now out of your hands. 

There may be better options than these so called charity collectors and people are right to care and consider what is happening to their old clothes other than being glad to have them gone from their home.


----------



## D8Lady

SPUDZ, 

I care because there are very genuine charities who do great work. I dislike the operators who a profiting by pretending to be something that they are not. 

One leaflet I received contained an address. I looked it up. Its a disused warehouse that's for sale on an auctioneers website.

As for your comment: 

"You are getting rid of the stuff anyway, are you not? Does it really matter where its going to? "

If I were to throw out half full paint tins because I no longer have any use for them, do I tip them down my drain, possibly affecting my & everyone elses water quality,  or do I take them to be treated as they hazardous waste that they are?  It matters.

D8L


----------



## anseo

Just got one in the door; could they be any more obvious that they're as bent as a boomerang?


[broken link removed]

Open in new window to see full size
[broken link removed]


----------



## MandaC

I am now getting an average of 5 of these a week through my door.  Also,  when putting them in the letterbox they are not using the driveway, but walking straight through the lawn to get to next door, starting to make a nice little path through the lawn.  GRRRRR


----------



## sun_sparks

I've also seen some that aren't pushed properly through the letterbox, thus advertising to all and sundry that the house is vacant.


----------



## liner

I get at least one of those leaflets/stickers every week - which makes me very suspicious - they are just too frequent to be from a legitimate charity. I think that no legitimate charity would inundate someone with these leaflets and bags.


----------



## nelly

i am getting a lot of them too - in Cork also and all they are are leaflets, different colours but very frequent. 

But if you are getting rid of stuff and are suspicious of the collectors, would you guys not just fill yer boot and drop it into a charity shop or clothes recycling recepticle after work or at the weekends?.


----------



## D8Lady

Hi Anseo, 
I couldn't enlarge your image but it looks as if I have a similar one in my collection. 

The company reg. no on mine is 287899
A search the companies registrations office site shows that the company was dissolved back in 2000.

[broken link removed]

Nelly, I pop my clothes directly to the charity shops in Capel St Dublin. 

This stuff is still bugging me though....


----------



## tallpaul

We get these in phases whereby we could get a different crowd every day for a week and then nothing for a while. It has got to the stage where I treat them all the same and plonk them all in the bin. If I want to get rid of old clothes, I will do it myself.


----------



## PMU

minion said:
			
		

> Surely it cant be hard for the Guards to ctahc these people. After all they leave notes to say when they'll be there. Thats the easiest arrest they will ever make.
> Is this another example of the Gardai not bothering at all.


Minion: you are being extremely uncharitable about the Gardaí. Basically these ‘charitable collections’ are an excuse that any suspicious character can use if challenged by the guards as to why they are in your garden or at your front door.  They have a legitimate excuse that they were looking for a charitable donation of clothes. (Of course they could well be there for more nefarious reasons). I suggest you talk to your local neighbourhood watch or community policing garda about these ‘charitable collections’


----------



## moneypitt

I get loads of these requests, some "notices" without bags as well! 

Never bothered to give them any though - I always use the nearby 'Asthma society cloth bank’ in Drogheda.


----------



## Grizzly

Got one 5 minutes ago.  A company called Magnus Ltd.  Company no. 5517716.  A quick search of the companies office register and no such company registered.


----------



## beetlebum

got one this morning in cork, that stated they would even take foreign currency so they can buy vitamins for orphans!,
a new low i think!


----------



## snuffle

I have been thinking about putting a sign up on our door requesting no hawkers/charity collectors/leaflet drops/whatever for a while now. We have been getting these leaflets (more often than not without bags) in a constant stream for quite some time now. 

On a slightly different note, we have had to stop answering the door unless we are expecting someone to call, as every single day without fail at least one, if not more, people arrive on the doorstep asking for sponsorship/donations etc. for random charities, many of which I've never heard of. In one evening alone we got hit for over €20 (ok, all to reputable charities) between kids asking us to buy raffle tickets, sponsorship for the mini-marathon, collections for local sports clubs, etc. We now don't answer our door and will wave gaily out the window at the collectors instead. 

Back on topic, if I spot a charity clothes leaflet being pushed through the letterbox, I tend to walk straight back out and ask the person to either take it away with them as i have no clothes for donation (not to them anyway) or throw it in the bin in full view of them. At least that one leaflet-dropper will know the next time not to waste the walk to our front door.


----------



## Machiavelli

Long time lurker here but first post.

I get quite a lot of these flyers (2 yesterday evening alone).
A quick google throws up minutes of Dublin City Council Meeting from April 6th 2006.
[broken link removed]

Q97. COUNCILLOR NAOISE O’MUIRÍ
Those involved in the collection of discarded clothes in the Dublin region are obliged to obtain a Collection Permit from Dublin City Council (as clarified by the response to Question 41 of the March 06 North Central Area Committee).
Can the Manager therefore confirm that the following agencies currently engaged in collections in the City Area have all applied for and received Permits:
_....list of 'Agencies' here...._

Given that the Enforcement Unit attached to Waste Management section is obliged to ensure that all waste is collected, transported and disposed of properly can the Manager confirm (a) how many spot checks of collection/transportation representatives of the specific collection agencies outlined above were done in 2005 and (b) how many spot checks of collection/transportation representatives of the overall collective of clothing collections agencies were done in 2005.

CITY MANAGER’S REPLY:
The Collectors referred to by the Councillor do not have a waste collection permit from Dublin City Council. There were no specific checks carried out on these or other textile collection agencies. Our Enforcement Unit carries out ongoing checks for unauthorised waste collection and disposal, including the setting up of road checkpoints. In 2005 in the region of 100 such checkpoints were set up, resulting in the detection of a significant amount of illegal waste activities. We will be targeting unauthorised collection of textiles over the coming months in cooperation with the other Dublin local authorities.
It should be noted that the City Council provides 29 facilities where textiles will be accepted from householders free of charge.


----------



## eggerb

Have had lots of these in my door too - up to 3 or 4 bags in some weeks. I try to put the bags out for a charity I recognise. Yesterday, I put one out for the Polio Society of Ireland. It was gone when I got home. I came across this post and it occurred to me that this collection could have been bogus. However, I rang the polio society and they confirmed that it was fine. Incidentally, they said they use "two northern guys"!


----------



## emul

I got two of these this morning from different "agencies". Both collecting on Friday morning - can't wait to see the fight ensuing between the two for the bags.


----------



## Grizzly

After receiving one of these yesterday morning I got another one from the same company yesterday evening. I approached the individual and asked him about Magnus Ltd. explaining I could not find this company registered in the companies office. All as he said to me was "I do not understand I cannot speak English". However he suddenly decided to stop delivering the leaflets on our road and "disappeared".


----------



## johnwilliams

If you go to North Cumberland street just off o'connell st on a saturday or sunday you will see where these bogus guys sell off your clothes

how do we know that  the door  collectors for the official charities are not sorting through the collections and selling the best items themselves


----------



## barryl

we had people delivering stick on leaflets in our housing estate at 3am this morning,woke up the whole house with next doors dog howling,is this legal?


----------



## swop or swap

Hi all,

I know posting is old but a more transparent alternative to getting rid of your old stuff - and getting something back for it might be:

www.swopshop.ie

Had the same problem in my area, but seems to have petered out completely now, thank God.  I used to just use the bags as bin liners!  I would tend to avoid the clothes banks as well, those of you who have seen the documentary about small children left in them all night will know what I mean...


----------



## Jane Doe

*Be aware* there are bags with the Polio Fellowship logo and a non working mobile. The Polio Fellowship 01 2885463 confirm this is bogus and request people report them to Garda


----------



## hm2605

barryl said:


> we had people delivering stick on leaflets in our housing estate at 3am this morning,woke up the whole house with next doors dog howling,is this legal?



We get these to very regular and more recently they seem to be in the middle of the night. Woke up the other morning with the sound of them at 4am.


----------



## sadie

I would strongly suggest to people that in these recessionary times, that they give their *best quality* unwanted clothes to *local charity shops* as more and more people will now be turning there to buy clothes. I used to buy a lot of charity stuff when I was a student, now I'm going back there again. I got a fabulous cream leather jacket in my local charity shop for a fiver last week (was a tenner, but there was a half price sale on!).


----------



## Niallman

Our Russian next door neighbours have a van with Clothing Collection written on the side of it. Last night they had the van backed up across their garden while one of them was in the back, opening all the bags and holding them up to the others as they split their haul between themselves. Seems to be just a means for clothing themselves in this case anyway. 

We get those leaflets in the door every day now and have done for the last while. Well sick of them at this stage.


----------



## muffin1973

We get the leaflets all the time, at least one a day.  They don't even bother leaving the plastic bag with them anymore!!  Either way, the leaflets go straight into the recycling and anything we would give to charity gets taken straight to one of the charity shops.

M


----------



## bond-007

I have had some aggressive clothes collectors banging on the door at 8am demanding their bags back.


----------



## cleverclogs7

im forever getting them in sticker form in the door.3 different "charities" there was a phone number on one so i called it. no answer.i now have a no junk mail sign on my door.all my kids old clothes i auction off on ebay or put them in tesco recycling if they are shabby looking.


----------



## AgathaC

I think it is best to give clothes directly to charity shops. I definitely believe the majority of those stickers coming through the letterbox are total scams. Once or twice I did try ringing numbers given, needless to say-there was no response. 
Also, dont forget that even though you may leave a bag outside your door for a genuine cause, you have no idea who actually takes it away.


----------



## MandaC

Beware of these people.  Some people I speak to say, sure it is a way of disposing of old clothes without having the bother to do so yourself.  I would rather bin them than line these peoples pockets.

They seem to go through spates - at one stage I was getting one every day - some with bags some without.

My mam heard one of the vans last week about 5 am - looked out and it was a rotten white van, the usual and when she got up later her solar lights were gone from her garden and 2 of the next door neighbours plant pots (small trees planted in nice pots) were also missing.


----------



## UptheDeise

These 'charities' usually state on their leaflets that the clothes will be going to Africa, which they do not and that is a blessing in disguise. The clothes end up on markets in Eastern Europe and they do make the 'charities' a lot of money.

[broken link removed]


----------



## LuvToSave

If they are registered, it is still a legit taxable donation but sounds like they sell the good stuff and pocket the $$.


----------



## bananas

I keep the bags, use them for old clothes then drop them off at my local charity shop!


----------



## AgathaC

I have started to get bags through my door for the 'Second Chance Recycling Shop', based in Tipperary. Does anyone know anything about this shop? Thanks.


----------



## Setanta12

There is a big industry in gettign second-hand throwaway clothes from the UK/Ireland and elsewhere and selling it back to African countries.  There is no charity involved anywhere along the line.

Just give the clothes to your local SVdeP shop!


----------



## AgathaC

AgathaC said:


> I think it is best to give clothes directly to charity shops. I definitely believe the majority of those stickers coming through the letterbox are total scams. Once or twice I did try ringing numbers given, needless to say-there was no response.
> Also, dont forget that even though you may leave a bag outside your door for a genuine cause, you have no idea who actually takes it away.


 


Setanta12 said:


> There is a big industry in gettign second-hand throwaway clothes from the UK/Ireland and elsewhere and selling it back to African countries. There is no charity involved anywhere along the line.
> 
> Just give the clothes to your local SVdeP shop!


As you can see from my earlier post I already do that and indeed recommend it to others. Just wondering if anyone has heard of the Second Chance Recycling Shop? Thanks.


----------



## Mauri

I too have a no junk mail sign that says including charity bags. I put it up over a year ago and it works a treat. The only Second Chance charity I can find in Google is in the USA.
Take a look at post 36 in this link    [broken link removed]


----------



## ShadyBrady

[broken link removed]


Anyone know if these guys are legit. They are regd with companies office

Number 307591

DEVELOPING WORLD CLOTHING


----------



## bond-007

It is only a business name. They could be long gone from the address given.


----------



## ShadyBrady

you mean they may not be legit even though regd with companies office?


----------



## bond-007

Correct. They may have only registered the name to obtain a website etc. 

With business names it is just a one off fee and there is no requirement to file yearly accounts with the CRO.


----------



## ShadyBrady

But there is no way to know that?


----------



## Leo

ShadyBrady said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> 
> Anyone know if these guys are legit. They are regd with companies office
> 
> Number 307591
> 
> DEVELOPING WORLD CLOTHING


 
They are a registered company, not a registered charity. There is a big difference.

See this  and avoid them.
Leo


----------



## bond-007

They are not even a registered company. 
The name they have registered is a trading name. It will cost you €2.50 to find out who is behind that registration.


----------



## ShadyBrady

Leo said:


> They are a registered company, not a registered charity. There is a big difference.


 I know that. I just wondered about their being a regd company if scamming. I am considering complaining to the garda about them cos i am fed up of this carry on
and do not like them at the house early in the morning


----------



## ShadyBrady

bond-007 said:


> They are not even a registered company.
> The name they have registered is a trading name. It will cost you €2.50 to find out who is behind that registration.


yes i know might find out, fed up with these guys. found this http://www.urlfanx.com/local/www_clothingtheworld_com/67308964.html


----------



## ShadyBrady

Leo said:


> See this  and avoid them.
> Leo


 That article is incorrect when it says
*Collection permit: Any charity collecting clothing door-to-door must have a licence from their local city/county council,* 
Clothes are not considerd waste if they are meant to be worn. This crowd do appear to have a permit though


----------



## AlbacoreA

They should be banned on the anount of paper they use. We must get at least one of these through the door every day. Never give them anything. Everything goes to the official charity shop.


----------



## nai

saw one of these vans pull into our estate - it was obviously undercover sat first - plain white van.

I passed by - it stopped at kerb before first houses - guy jumped out and stuck a "clothing collection" sticker to the side of the van. doesn't sound like a true charity to me !!


----------



## dkk

I've been told reliably that a Lithuanian group are collected the clothes and shipping them back to Eastern Europe and selling them there.


----------



## Complainer

nai said:


> saw one of these vans pull into our estate - it was obviously undercover sat first - plain white van.
> 
> I passed by - it stopped at kerb before first houses - guy jumped out and stuck a "clothing collection" sticker to the side of the van. doesn't sound like a true charity to me !!


I saw a white van with one of those magnetic press-on logos for Enable Ireland last week, and I swear it was the same van with an Irish Cancer Society logo later in the week!


----------



## haminka1

all these collections are just lies - the clothes end up in second-hand shops in eastern europe or maybe africa - you are just supplying them for free


----------



## net64

I live in Navan and every day I get one of these stickers through my door!
Sometimes when I get up in the morning it's already in the letterbox!They must be up at the crack of dawn.
It comes out of the letterbox and straight into the bin.Any clothes that I have go to the charity shops or into one of those clothing bins

Annette


----------



## coquito

Does anyone know anything about a company called Lenrec, seems to be based in Kilkenny with some Cork connection and seems to be targeting GAA clubs in Kerry at the moment.


----------



## Jane Doe

coquito said:


> Does anyone know anything about a company called Lenrec, seems to be based in Kilkenny with some Cork connection and seems to be targeting GAA clubs in Kerry at the moment.


google is your friend


----------



## coquito

Already did that and that tells me nothing, that is their promotional material. Has anyone had any personal dealings with them? And how do we know what they do with what they collect? And how do clubs benefit from this company?


----------



## Jane Doe

coquito said:


> Already did that and that tells me nothing, that is their promotional material. Has anyone had any personal dealings with them? And how do we know what they do with what they collect? And how do clubs benefit from this company?


did you try phoning them or using email contact form or do they not answer?


----------



## Marietta

coquito said:


> Already did that and that tells me nothing, that is their promotional material. Has anyone had any personal dealings with them? And how do we know what they do with what they collect? And how do clubs benefit from this company?


 
From their website, Lenrec collect clothes and textiles and give a portion of the funds to two charities, the susie long fund and the friends of calcutta.
I think from reading somewhere else that the clothes and shoes are sold in the second hand markets abroad mostly in in thrid world countries and anything unsaleable is turned into matting, insulation etc. I guess it stops this stuff going into landfill sites while charitites benefit.

Ps. the best way to check if a charity is legitimate or not  is to look for the Charity Number and the Company Registration Number on their banks or promotional material, if those numbers are not present well then something is wrong


----------

